# My pumpkin creep



## Wildcat

I guess having 4 unfinished props on the go wasn't enough so here's another.
I always have loads of metal of some sort laying around so this prop so far has only cost a cylinder and solenoid. Just mocked up the frame. Still have tweaking to do before I dress it.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I just finished one up for a buddy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: This skeleton of this prop looks really promising Wildcat. Are you going to make something like the "Pumpkin Creep" that DeathMaster made? I really can't wait to see what your completed Pumpkin Creep turns out like, I am sure he will be super creepy.....


----------



## Wildcat

Yes something similar but without the head movement.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Cool!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nice start! Jealous too! I'd love to get into pneumatics, but don't have the space really.


----------



## Headless

I'll second that Sawtooth but I'll replace space with brains... LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Wildcat, did your Pumpkin creep ever get dressed?  The mechanism looks good.


----------



## Wildcat

Not yet. I got the head 90% complete and the other half crushed it by accident So I'm rebuilding. It'll be done on time Just may not have much time to spare.


----------



## DarkLore

Wildcat said:


> Not yet. I got the head 90% complete and the other half crushed it by accident So I'm rebuilding. It'll be done on time Just may not have much time to spare.


That sucks. Did you get photos? After all, a crushed head might make for a good prop in itself.

How did "the other half" crush it?...what material were you using?


----------



## Wildcat

It was a mache head. It got crushed by a very large dresser.
No pics of it but I'll get progress pics for the next one.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wildcat said:


> It was a mache head. It got crushed by a very large dresser.
> No pics of it but I'll get progress pics for the next one.


:jol:Sorry to hear that Wildcat ...you have to watch very large dressers every minute...they are soooooooo jealous of Pumpkin Creep heads........


----------



## DarkLore

Whew...I'm glad you explained that. When you referred to "the other half", I thought you meant the back end of your creep somehow attacked the front. Since first reading of the attack, I've been afraid to go near mine. (It's been eyeing me suspiciously, with a heavy trace of malice I tell ya.)


----------



## Wildcat

Lmao


----------



## Spooky1

DarkLore said:


> Whew...I'm glad you explained that. When you referred to "the other half", I thought you meant the back end of your creep somehow attacked the front. Since first reading of the attack, I've been afraid to go near mine. (It's been eyeing me suspiciously, with a heavy trace of malice I tell ya.)


Maybe it's just making sure you aren't moving any very large dressers near it.


----------



## DarkLore

Spooky1 said:


> Maybe it's just making sure you aren't moving any very large dressers near it.


That might explain why some of my socks are missing. If I get out there and he's wearing one of my socks, there's going to be trouble!


----------



## Wildcat

So I decided to order a funkin for the head.









It's 16" x 14" which should be large enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know, Wildcat. I think a determined large dresser could still manage to crush a funkin, so I'd keep it well away from furniture with evil designs


----------



## Headless

LOL funny kids!


----------



## Wildcat

Dresser was quickly removed from the shop post accident. The pneumatics and I are the only dangerous things now..... Okay the pneumatics, plasma cutter, saws, knives, press, hammers, welders, torches and I.


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well sure you have the dressers under an all out watch...but have you even considered night tables, or gasp, shriek....washers and dryers? The whole home experience is a nightmare of desperate everyday furniture and appliances that have mad designs against the lovely world of Halloween props. Let's face it, we take the the everyday stuff for granted.....Wildcat... I fear that you are doomed.....
P.S......be CAREFUL!!!


----------



## Death Master

A Funkin is what I used for the head on mine, in fact thats the same one.


----------

